# Foods you miss!



## isamarie69 (Oct 22, 2010)

Food comes and goes depending on popularity or demand, Whats some of your favorite foods that disapeared or are extreamly hard to find.

Mine are tomato flavored Top ramon. And Stroganoff potato Hamberger helper.


----------



## calauria (Oct 22, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> Food comes and goes depending on popularity or demand, Whats some of your favorite foods that disapeared or are extreamly hard to find.
> 
> Mine are tomato flavored Top ramon. And Stroganoff potato Hamberger helper.



I miss the tomato flavored Top ramon, also!!!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 22, 2010)

I ate a lot of tomato flavored top ramen in college. I was a damn poor student, paying my own way through school, so that was my usual dinner with a little ketchup or mustard on it, or sometimes hot sauce. These days, I love the spicy shrimp or kimchee flavored ramen.

Two other things I really miss (not because they've disappeared, but because they're really hard to find) are Canfield's Diet Chocolate Fudge soda and Chunky bars. Canfield's was never easy to find in California (it's a soda brand from Illinois, not marketed in CA), but for a while, my hometown grocery store liked to pretend it was a gourmet store and stocked brands like Canfield's to hopefully attract more customers willing to pay higher prices. I begged my mom to buy some, so she finally gave in and got a six-pack. I still remember the first time I tasted it. For those who like super sweet soda drinks, or like chocolate syrup in their Coke, Canfield's was a dream come true. The best soda I've ever tasted.

Chunky bars haven't gone off the market, but they were never very popular in comparison to other chocolate bars (at least in SoCal), so they've become harder to find over the years. I'm not a huge fan of chocolate; a small amount at a time is enough for me. And I also like chocolate with things in it, like nuts and raisins. So Chunky is my perfect chocolate snack. Because it's so hard to find these days, I periodically order some from Amazon grocery to tide me over when I'm in the mood for chocolate.


----------



## isamarie69 (Oct 22, 2010)

For some reason I can not reply in quotes? But I love Chunky bars, I often find them at the 99 cent store.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 22, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> For some reason I can not reply in quotes? But I love Chunky bars, I often find them at the 99 cent store.



I need to shop there more often. The last time I was there, which was over 2 years ago, I was in line behind a woman who had some kind of seizure (I don't think it was epilepsy, but it could have been), and collapsed on the floor in front of me, twitching. Store management called 911 right away and they showed up within minutes to help her out, but the whole thing kind of freaked me out, so I haven't been back to the 99 Cent store since. I need to get over it, obviously.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Oct 22, 2010)

Sonic -- yes, the people who own the drive-ins -- used to market a cherry limeade sherbet in the grocery stores. It was wonderful ... but, alas, it is no more.


----------



## isamarie69 (Oct 22, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> I need to shop there more often. The last time I was there, which was over 2 years ago, I was in line behind a woman who had some kind of seizure (I don't think it was epilepsy, but it could have been), and collapsed on the floor in front of me, twitching. Store management called 911 right away and they showed up within minutes to help her out, but the whole thing kind of freaked me out, so I haven't been back to the 99 Cent store since. I need to get over it, obviously.



Uh yeah that would freak me out.


----------



## toni (Oct 22, 2010)

This was my favorite guilty pleasure  

View attachment francoamericanspaghetti398ml__68889_zoom.jpg


----------



## isamarie69 (Oct 22, 2010)

toni said:


> This was my favorite guilty pleasure



LOL Yum, Do you remember when they used to have spaghetti in a box, I think it was made by craft. It was the same box as mac and cheese, it contained noodles, a can of tomato paste or sauce, and a flavor packet.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Oct 22, 2010)

I miss Park's sausages. They were the tastiest.


----------



## PamelaLois (Oct 26, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> LOL Yum, Do you remember when they used to have spaghetti in a box, I think it was made by craft. It was the same box as mac and cheese, it contained noodles, a can of tomato paste or sauce, and a flavor packet.



My mom used to make this all the time when I was a kid. It was a little kit with spaghetti, sauce and "parmesan" "cheese". For a while, you could buy the sauce itself in a larger can and I loved it, even though it was disgusting. Just made me think of being a kid. It's not available now. Neither are my favorite baked goods from childhood Date Bars. They were a kit with a crumbly dry part you mixed with a couple teaspoons of water, and a date part you mixed with hot water. You layered half the crumble in a pan, spread on the date mix, then the rest of the crumble. They smelled amazing while baking and tasted even better, but Betty Crocker doesn't make it anymore.


----------



## Mishty (Oct 26, 2010)

Bonkers.

When I was a kid Prego had these jars of pasta and red sauce, and my Mama would buy whole flats because for about 6 months it's all I would eat. Cold from the jar. The curly noodles were my faves.

recently:







Skippy snack bars. The peanut butter is whipped and so creamy, and thick like....mmm. I can....ugh...could, eat a whole box in an hour.lol


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 26, 2010)

First off, I love food. Secondly, as a college student, I eat a lot of fast food.

I miss:

McDonald's Super Size

McDonald's McSkillet Burrito





Burger King's Sourdough Melt





Dunkaroos


----------



## Mishty (Oct 26, 2010)

FatAndProud said:


> Dunkaroos



DUDE! Those are SO still around! 
Wal-Mart here carries them, only the white on white though


----------



## willowmoon (Oct 26, 2010)

There was a time back in the late 80's/early 90's when Hostess had Twinkies that were not only creme-filled but strawberry filled as well. There are some "limited edition" strawberry creme filled Twinkies out today, but they're not the same, sadly. 

Oh! And Hostess Pudding Pies -- miss those ones too !!!


----------



## sunnie1653 (Oct 29, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> ......Two other things I really miss (not because they've disappeared, but because they're really hard to find) are *Canfield's Diet Chocolate Fudge soda* ......



OMG. I LOVED this stuff growing up!! I grew up in Chicago, so we had it at our disposal whenever wanted it. Yummy!!


I miss Chocodiles.


----------



## imfree (Oct 29, 2010)

Authentic German Spezla (a drop-cooked pasta) and Brochen(creased punch-roll type bread to die for!).:eat2:


----------



## isamarie69 (Oct 29, 2010)

willowmoon said:


> There was a time back in the late 80's/early 90's when Hostess had Twinkies that were not only creme-filled but strawberry filled as well. There are some "limited edition" strawberry creme filled Twinkies out today, but they're not the same, sadly.
> 
> Oh! And Hostess Pudding Pies -- miss those ones too !!!



And Nutty ho hos! (Oh wait theres still a few of those at the night club )


----------



## IrishBBWQueen (Oct 29, 2010)

Lol at this thread, being from Ireland I have never heard of ANYTHING anyone is talking about!!
the thing I miss from when I was a child- fizzlesticks! They were like sticks of fizzy sherbert in all colours, cost 2p each (in old money, pre euro days!!) they were the best!!


----------



## Cors (Oct 29, 2010)

Nestle Choclait chips!


----------



## Isa (Oct 29, 2010)

IrishBBWQueen said:


> Lol at this thread, being from Ireland I have never heard of ANYTHING anyone is talking about!!



Don't worry I'm in the US and there are a lot I've never heard of either!


----------



## Webmaster (Oct 29, 2010)

Foods that I liked and that disappeared? For me, it's mostly stuff that I considered a delicacy when I was a kid, but that now I'd go, "Yuck! I'd never eat that!" Normally, as we grow up our tastes and horizons widen, but when it comes to certain animal parts, mine definitely narrowed.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 29, 2010)

Someone used to make a brand of perogy that I liked. It had kind of italian flavouring to it...gone.


and missed.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 29, 2010)

I used to love Roy Rogers restaurants. Their original recipe cole slaw and biscuits were so good I used to order a sack of each to take home. Their roast beef sandwiches with cheddar were great and best of all were their creamy horseradish sauce and spicy barbeque sauce. To this day, I've been unable to locate a similar bbq sauce. 

I know there's a couple of places still open that are independently owned. One is on the NJ Turnpike...Molly Pitcher rest area I think but I feel weird about going there just for sauce and biscuits. LOL


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 29, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> I ate a lot of tomato flavored top ramen in college. I was a damn poor student, paying my own way through school, so that was my usual dinner with a little ketchup or mustard on it, or sometimes hot sauce. These days, I love the spicy shrimp or kimchee flavored ramen.
> 
> Two other things I really miss (not because they've disappeared, but because they're really hard to find) are Canfield's Diet Chocolate Fudge soda and Chunky bars. Canfield's was never easy to find in California (it's a soda brand from Illinois, not marketed in CA), but for a while, my hometown grocery store liked to pretend it was a gourmet store and stocked brands like Canfield's to hopefully attract more customers willing to pay higher prices. I begged my mom to buy some, so she finally gave in and got a six-pack. I still remember the first time I tasted it. For those who like super sweet soda drinks, or like chocolate syrup in their Coke, Canfield's was a dream come true. The best soda I've ever tasted.
> 
> Chunky bars haven't gone off the market, but they were never very popular in comparison to other chocolate bars (at least in SoCal), so they've become harder to find over the years. I'm not a huge fan of chocolate; a small amount at a time is enough for me. And I also like chocolate with things in it, like nuts and raisins. So Chunky is my perfect chocolate snack. Because it's so hard to find these days, I periodically order some from Amazon grocery to tide me over when I'm in the mood for chocolate.



Dedicated to you, 30sGirl


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 29, 2010)

I could spend days on this thread... and I probably will 

Breakfast cereals I miss: C.W.Post (the "Super-Sugar" Granola) and Buc-Wheats (Like Wheaties, with a maple-y syrup drizzled on). And all the Original Sugar cereals before they were re-formulated in the 80s: Super Sugar Crisp, Sugar Frosted Flakes, Apple Jacks, Fruit Loops, Cocoa Pebbles, etc, etc.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 29, 2010)

If you were a kid in the 70s, you should remember this ultra-chewy braid of caramel and chocolate. If you left it in the sun for 5 seconds, it was better used as ice cream topping. Part of the gimmick was that the bar was a foot long, they even put a ruler on the back showing that it was 12 inches of chewy goodness. 

Cadbury makes a bar just like it called the Curly Wurly, but I've never been able to find it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 29, 2010)

Not even images.google.com is going to help me here 

Also in the 80s, Hormel made a hollow hot-dog, and stuffed it with hormel chili. It was the lazy-man's chili dog. I was probably the sole customer for the product.


----------



## isamarie69 (Oct 30, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> If you were a kid in the 70s, you should remember this ultra-chewy braid of caramel and chocolate. If you left it in the sun for 5 seconds, it was better used as ice cream topping. Part of the gimmick was that the bar was a foot long, they even put a ruler on the back showing that it was 12 inches of chewy goodness.
> 
> Cadbury makes a bar just like it called the Curly Wurly, but I've never been able to find it.



OMG YES! And Flicks and that chocolite? the one with air bubbles.


----------



## cinnamitch (Oct 30, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> If you were a kid in the 70s, you should remember this ultra-chewy braid of caramel and chocolate. If you left it in the sun for 5 seconds, it was better used as ice cream topping. Part of the gimmick was that the bar was a foot long, they even put a ruler on the back showing that it was 12 inches of chewy goodness.
> 
> Cadbury makes a bar just like it called the Curly Wurly, but I've never been able to find it.



Marathon John was John Wayne's son Patrick.( Just thought i would toss out a bit of trivia)


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 30, 2010)

Yeah, it was the same burger has the McLean Deluxe, and the Big'n Tasty.. but the novelty of "The Hot Side Hot, and Cold side Cold" was so 80s.. discontinued because of the "styrofoam is bad" hype.






Loved this one.. never knew why it was killed.. the dijon mustard/mayo combo was awesome.. soft "not a hambuger bun" bun.. fancy onions.. bacon.. *sigh*

And I tried to find pictures of the McJordan Special (bbq bacon), when they were going thru their "burger of the month" phase..

Edited to Add: Yeah, wish they injected their Chicken McNuggets with beef fat like they used to...


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Oct 30, 2010)

Ohhhh yeah..... the Arch Deluxe was always one of my favorites!!

When I was pregnant with my son (13 years ago), my now ex-husband, was a General Manager for McDonalds.... no wonder I gained so much weight after I had children!! :blush:


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 31, 2010)

I got into a discussion about favorite candy bars and I remembered this one:






A wafer bar, like a kit-kat, but with chocolate wafers, caramel, and peanuts. Originally it was a single wide bar, but later split into two. The Bar None reminded me of this:






Summit was like a Bar None, with regular vanilla wafers.

I'm not a fan of the Nestle Crunch. I always liked:






Sure sure, I can get Krackel miniatures, but I'd prefer a regular size one for much the same reason people like Chunky.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Nov 2, 2010)

I had been missing cherry coke, and cool ranch doritos....they remind me of childhood roadtrips. I mentioned it to my boyfriend last week, and he went and found cherry coke for me!!!!! Needless to say that 12 pack didn't last long :doh:


----------



## chocolate desire (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh how I miss these. No other brand can compare.My weekly allowance went on two boxes of just the blue berry flavor and 4 Archie comic books until I turned 14 and then I bought the poptarts and Tiger Beat and drool over Shaun Cassidy and Leif Garret. 

View attachment 01.jpg


----------



## shinyapple (Nov 4, 2010)

Woooooow...I had almost begun to think I was the only person who remembered either the BarNone or Summit bars. When I've gotten into conversations about chocolate bars before, no one ever knows what I am talking about!

Two of my all time favorites and I wish I could find something like them now.



Fuzzy said:


> I got into a discussion about favorite candy bars and I remembered this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NJDoll (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok this seriously upsets me because I LOVE THIS ITEM. I miss.. the subway chicken salad.. I became obsessed with it and ate it every night for dinner. I think I am still going through withdrawals.


----------



## Mishty (Nov 4, 2010)

Subways crab salad! I would get a bowl on the side with my footlong in high school. It was so mayoy and good. 






I loved the .59 cent Chicken Littles as a kid! I could eat four of 'em after swimming lessons... The fried chicken patty was crunchy as real fried chicken. I found this Bring Back Chicken Littles Petition  






Wendy's Taco Salad! The one that was a giant bowl of chili,sour cream,round corn tortilla chips, and some lettuce and tomatoes. Best salad ever, as a kid I begged for these. And Wendy's started giving out little mini loaves of herb bread with there salads in the 90s but stopped soon after. 


(none of the photos in my post match the products I discuss. all are recent remakes or changed products) dammit


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh man...I cried like a bitch when KFC discontinued Chicken Littles.

I didn't live anywhere near one for years so we'd have to go on roadtrips there and also White Castle. One day my sister said..I'm in the mood for a sack of Chicken Littles so we happily drove off with visions of yummy baby sandwiches in our heads and when we pulled up at the drive-thru they told us they didn't make them anymore. I was devastated and speechless. <sad day>


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 4, 2010)

shinyapple said:


> Woooooow...I had almost begun to think I was the only person who remembered either the BarNone or Summit bars. When I've gotten into conversations about chocolate bars before, no one ever knows what I am talking about!
> 
> Two of my all time favorites and I wish I could find something like them now.



 Its my never ending quest to find the next Bar None. I'm sure all of Dimensions will hear of it if I find one. 

ETA: According to this article, however, Reese's Sticks closely resembles the Summit Bar:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ReeseSticks


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Nov 4, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> Dedicated to you, 30sGirl



Aww, thank you. I love that commercial. "Still only 5 cents!" Cracked me the hell up.

...Now, this isn't so much of a food that I miss as a restaurant: Sambo's. No different than an IHOP or a Denny's, Sambo's was a pancake diner that originated in 1957 in my hometown. The restaurant name was taken from the names of it's founders, *Sam* Battistone and Newell *Bo*hnett, but of course, being in America in the late '50s, the theme of the restaurant became that of the story of "Little Black Sambo," a story about an East Indian boy who is captured by tigers. In the story, Sambo gives the tigers his new clothes that his mother made for him, so the tigers won't eat him. The tigers then chase each other around a tree, fast enough to melt themselves into a pat of butter, which Sambo then takes home to his mother (along with his clothes), so his mother can make pancakes for him.

By the 1970s, Sambo's had about 40 chain restaurants around the U.S., all of them featuring pictures on the wall of the story of "Little Black Sambo," with an Indian boy in a jeweled turban, kurta and eyeliner. I remember seeing them on the wall of the Sambo's in my hometown when I was a kid, and being quite tickled by them. It was one of the things I loved about the restaurant, besides the fact that it served breakfast food at all hours of the day. Of course I was completely clueless about the racist aspects of the restaurant theme. Things like that weren't discussed in my family (and they were pretty clueless, too), even after there were protests about the restaurant theme in the late '70s. Some Sambo's restaurants changed their name and others closed their doors, but not the one in my hometown. It didn't close until 1982, when the chain finally went bankrupt.

I do kind of miss those blissful childhood days where we were ignorant of so many things, and breakfast food for dinner was a novelty treat. This last piece of information may be rumor, but the husband of one of my mom's good friends was the meat buyer for Sambo's, and based on some of the stories he told us, the restaurant owners and managers may have had Mafia connections. Again, only speculation and rumor, but kind of fun to think about nonetheless.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 4, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Aww, thank you. I love that commercial. "Still only 5 cents!" Cracked me the hell up.
> 
> ...Now, this isn't so much of a food that I miss as a restaurant: Sambo's. No different than an IHOP or a Denny's, Sambo's was a pancake diner that originated in 1957 in my hometown. The restaurant name was taken from the names of it's founders, *Sam* Battistone and Newell *Bo*hnett, but of course, being in America in the late '50s, the theme of the restaurant became that of the story of "Little Black Sambo," a story about an East Indian boy who is captured by tigers. In the story, Sambo gives the tigers his new clothes that his mother made for him, so the tigers won't eat him. The tigers then chase each other around a tree, fast enough to melt themselves into a pat of butter, which Sambo then takes home to his mother (along with his clothes), so his mother can make pancakes for him.
> 
> ...



I also remember Sambo's.. in my little West Texas town in the 70s. As you described the story, I could picture those illustrations of little Sambo and the tigers wearing his fancy clothes.  Good times.


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (Nov 5, 2010)

Sambo's is still at it's same location on the beach and going strong!!! 
Best pancakes ever! :eat2:




thirtiesgirl said:


> Aww, thank you. I love that commercial. "Still only 5 cents!" Cracked me the hell up.
> 
> ...Now, this isn't so much of a food that I miss as a restaurant: Sambo's. No different than an IHOP or a Denny's, Sambo's was a pancake diner that originated in 1957 in my hometown. The restaurant name was taken from the names of it's founders, *Sam* Battistone and Newell *Bo*hnett, but of course, being in America in the late '50s, the theme of the restaurant became that of the story of "Little Black Sambo," a story about an East Indian boy who is captured by tigers. In the story, Sambo gives the tigers his new clothes that his mother made for him, so the tigers won't eat him. The tigers then chase each other around a tree, fast enough to melt themselves into a pat of butter, which Sambo then takes home to his mother (along with his clothes), so his mother can make pancakes for him.
> 
> ...


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Nov 6, 2010)

BigBrwnSugar1 said:


> Sambo's is still at it's same location on the beach and going strong!!!
> Best pancakes ever! :eat2:



Funnily enough, I never ate at that Sambo's. There was one on upper State Street, near the La Cumbre mall, where my family used to eat all the time. That's the one that shut down in '82 and became a Coco's for a while. Apparently, it couldn't compete with some of the surrounding restaurants in the area, though, so the Coco's eventually shut down and it became an insurance office or Auto Club offices or something.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 6, 2010)

First off, let me say I will never ever miss Diet Coke with Lemon Pledge. I've no idea how this ever made it to market. Bleah.






Where o Where is my Pepsi Twist...





Really liked 7up Gold. It was like a spice cola, with CAFFIENE!! 





How about a not-so-sweet dry creme soda? Barq's hit a home run, but the runner never made to home plate, because they replaced it with overly-too-sweet red creme. 





Grape Mountain Dew!  Came out for Halloween, then went away.. and came back the following year... Where is my Pitch Black? 





Clear Pepsi Cola... yeah it was a gimmick.. It was a 90s thing.





And finally... Ski. I can't find it anywhere.. but its out there.. somewhere.


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 6, 2010)

Blue Cream Nehi


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 6, 2010)

I loved Crystal Pepsi. It was so good. Tasted nothing like regular pepsi of course.

I love that Pitch Black MTDW as well. Yum.


----------



## Mishty (Nov 7, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Oh man...I cried like a bitch when KFC discontinued Chicken Littles.
> 
> I didn't live anywhere near one for years so we'd have to go on roadtrips there and also White Castle. One day my sister said..I'm in the mood for a sack of Chicken Littles so we happily drove off with visions of yummy baby sandwiches in our heads and when we pulled up at the drive-thru they told us they didn't make them anymore. I was devastated and speechless. <sad day>



I remember living swim practice every Tuesday and Saturday so excited over a giant sack of Chick'n Littles.... I have never been a big mayo fan, but on these it was perfect. The best thing on earth in my little foodie world, until they had this giant sign that announced "Get your chicken littles while you can" I went nuts.... my chicken sandwich days haven't been the same since.


----------



## isamarie69 (Nov 7, 2010)

Fuzzy said:


> First off, let me say I will never ever miss Diet Coke with Lemon Pledge. I've no idea how this ever made it to market. Bleah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You did'nt mention Aspen, The crisp apple soda!!! Omg I loved Aspen.


----------



## caveman73 (Nov 8, 2010)

I miss that candy bar so much!! I don't think it is gone for good but damn if it isn't tough as hell to find.:eat2: 

View attachment 300px-Chunky-Wrapper-Small.jpg


----------



## caveman73 (Nov 8, 2010)

caveman73 said:


> I miss that candy bar so much!! I don't think it is gone for good but damn if it isn't tough as hell to find.:eat2:




Forgot about 7up Gold. It was around in my middle school years. 1987-88 I believe. Man that was a tasty soda.:eat2: 

View attachment 7upgold.jpg


----------



## willowmoon (Nov 11, 2010)

I miss the cereal known as "Team Flakes", which stayed ridiculously crunchy for a long time in milk. Kellogg's "Product 19" is the only thing that I know of that's SORT OF close to the taste, but nowhere near as crunchy.


----------



## annabellethecat (Nov 12, 2010)

Check The Dollar Store for Chunky bars. I saw them yesterday at a Dollar Store in Fresno


----------



## riplee (Nov 13, 2010)

Freakies was a favorite breakfast cereal growing up for a number of reasons but mostly because they were called "Freakies" and they had a cool theme song/commercial which, of course, is available on youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eP8mbxZBl3k


----------



## Gearhead (Nov 28, 2010)

I miss the original Boo Berry cereal. It is totally different today if you can even find it. 

View attachment BooBerry.jpg


----------

